

Full-screen API available in Firefox nightly  - sunsu
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/11/html5-games-video-get-boost-from-full-screen-api-in-firefox-nightly.ars

======
pixelcort
Now all we need is a mouse capture API to make first person games.

~~~
kinetik
It's coming. There's a spec here: [http://dvcs.w3.org/hg/webevents/raw-
file/default/mouse-lock....](http://dvcs.w3.org/hg/webevents/raw-
file/default/mouse-lock.html)

Implementations for Chrome and Firefox are bug 72754 and bug 633602,
respectively.

------
jimrandomh
There is a serious problem in this proposal: they want to disallow all keys
not on a whitelist, and that whitelist does not include letters. Which would
mean no WASD movement. While the intent is good (prevent phishing), I think a
better solution is still needed.

~~~
jimrandomh
Actually, scratch that - there's a way for apps to request letter keys in
full-screen mode, which just imposes additional confirmation.

------
archivator
Chrome has this and I truly and completely hate the way Youtube uses it. The
only reason I switched to HTML5 video on YT was the fact that it resized to
the browser window, therefore not wasting massive amounts of screen estate on
my 24" monitor. The way I'd use it was to have the video on 2/3 of the screen
and Vim on the other 1/3.

Alas, those days are gone, unless I figure out a way to override
requestFullscreen to always return false.

~~~
msujaws
If you want to disable it in Firefox, you can go to about:config and set the
pref for full-screen-api.enabled to false.

I'm not sure if Chrome has a similar way to disable the feature.

------
vog
What's wrong with asking the user to press F11? After all, the browser should
be under the control of the user, instead of the other way around.

~~~
eCa
> A Web application can’t arbitrarily make an element fullscreen without user
> intervention—the operation has to be initiated by a user action.

As the article says, the intent is mostly to offer similar functionality as
e.g. Youtube's fullscreen mode. It's much simpler/cleaner to ask ordinary
users to click a button on the screen (that is a part of your own interface)
than to ask them to press F11. Also, F11-fullscreen doesn't stretch elements
as this does:

> It allows Web applications to toggle the browser into full-screen mode and
> _stretch a single page element_ so that it fills the user’s display.

~~~
tommi
> Also, F11-fullscreen doesn't stretch elements as this does

Which begs the question, why not?

~~~
tbassetto
F11-fullscreen stretches the browser window.

Using the fullscreen API, you can put in fullscreen some _specific parts_ of
your website (a specific div, a specific menu, etc.).

------
brlewis
When will Mobile Safari support it?

------
drivebyacct2
I hate that Chrome has modified the fullscreen support so that it is no longer
possible to have "fullscreen", mean "fullwindow" mode. It was my absolute
favorite. Tiling WM or even manual, along with "fullwindow" mode was the best
of all worlds. You were an F11 away from fullscreen, but had the flexibility
of having just the video in a window to do with what you pleased.

~~~
colanderman
Opera still has this feature. I use it all the time with wmii.

